# Animal Behaviour



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello there! I am currently looking for an animal to observe for a research project for my animal behaviour course. We need to observe behaviour and do proximate and ultimate analyses of the behaviour we observe but the ideas and whatnot need to be new. The profs said that we can't do what's already been done in previous years or has been published. Naturally, I thought that that would be impossible, but my TA said that a lot of behaviour hasn't been written about anyway so it shouldn't be too difficult.

Anyway, I was wondering if you guys could suggest some freshwater animals that might have some interesting behaviour I could observe. I was thinking ghost shrimp and their feeding habits but that seems boring lol.

I initially wanted to do cleaner shrimp after having thought of my own SW tank but realised it would be a bit of a hassle to have a SW tank in the lab and it's just easier to maintain a freshwater setup over the next 8 months of the project.

Well, suggestions -- fire away !


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Marble crayfish http://www.marbledcrayfish.com/marbledcrayfish/Welcome.html

Tanganyikan Goby http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/cichlid/TanganyikanGobyCichlid.php


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Eels, Fiddler crabs, bichirs.marble crayfish.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

kribs!\!!!!


----------



## Zulfian (Sep 12, 2010)

Fahaka Puffer!!!!!


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

Shell dwellers!!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You could hatch some brine shrimp and record the stages to adulthood, their reaction to light, food, etc.

Might be interesting, and cheap =)


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Bump! I need more suggestions. I was hoping to look at either cherry shrimp, Amano shrimp or ghost shrimp but I haven't been able to find many scholarly articles about them. If anyone has any information on them and any strange behaviour that they've noticed, please tell me lol.

Anyway, what other suggestions might you have? I would prefer to stick with invertebrates because working with vertebrates involves a lot of paperwork that I'm not willing to do lol.


----------

